# Fuente de poder imac g5 17" 614-0293



## krat0 (Abr 16, 2012)

SALUDOS 

SOY NUEVO EN EL FORO ASI QUE INTENTARE SER LO MAS PRECISO POSIBLE.

TENGO UNA FUENTE DE PODER DE UNA IMAC Y CUANDO LA ABRI TENIA 7 CAPACITORES REVENTADOS LOS CUALES YA CAMBIE, EL PROBLEMA QUE TENGO ES QUE CUANDO REVISO LOS VOLTAJES EN LA SALIDA DE LA FUENTE TODOS LOS PINES ME DAN 24 VOLTS AL CHECARLOS CON UN PIN Y ENTRE LOS DEMAS NO ME DA NIUNO MAS DE 1VOLT.












http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.403171936368221.98893.100000262556159


----------



## nocta (Abr 16, 2012)

A qué te referís que los cambiaste con capacidades diferentes? Los capacitores deben reemplazarse por otros de la MISMA capacidad. El voltaje puede ser un poco mayor, pero la capacidad debe ser la misma.


----------



## krat0 (Abr 16, 2012)

nocta dijo:


> a qué te referís que los cambiaste con capacidades diferentes? Los capacitores deben reemplazarse por otros de la misma capacidad. El voltaje puede ser un poco mayor, pero la capacidad debe ser la misma.



claro cambie los capacitores pero todos de los mismos faradios pero diferente voltaje.


----------



## Dls (Abr 16, 2012)

Mmm de diferente voltaje te refieres a 16, 100, 600 v etc verdad

Bueno es MUY RECOMENDABLE que los pongas exactamente Los mismos voltajes que los originales

Ahora si no hay identicos en relacion de voltaje

Trata que sean del mismo o mayor voltaje

PERO NUNCA MENOR

Por ejemplo si la fuente principal

Los capacitores eran de 400v

Y le pones de 16, 100 (menores) van a reventar

Trata de por lo menos igual 400 o 600

Saludos


----------



## krat0 (Abr 16, 2012)

Dls dijo:


> Mmm de diferente voltaje te refieres a 16, 100, 600 v etc verdad
> 
> Bueno es MUY RECOMENDABLE que los pongas exactamente Los mismos voltajes que los originales
> 
> ...




SALUDOS 

TODOS SON IGUALES EN MICROFARADIOS.
PERO ALGUNOS SON DIFERENTES EN VOLTAJE 

ORIGINAL       REPUESTO
6.3                  10
12                   16

EL DETALLE QUE TENGO ES QUE EN LA SALIDA DE LA FUENTE SOLO ME DA VOLTAJE DE 24v, Y DEBERIA SALIR DIFERENTES VOLTAJES 5.1, 3.3, 12, ETC.


----------



## djwash (Abr 16, 2012)

Tengo la impresion que estas usando mal el multimetro.

La fuente arranca? Se hace arrancar conectando el cable verde del conector ATX con cualquiera de los negros (del mismo conector) con un cable o alambre.

Si la fuente esta en standby la unica tension presente debe ser la de 5VSB...


----------



## krat0 (Abr 16, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> tengo la impresion que estas usando mal el multimetro.
> 
> La fuente arranca? Se hace arrancar conectando el cable verde del conector atx con cualquiera de los negros (del mismo conector) con un cable o alambre.
> 
> Si la fuente esta en standby la unica tension presente debe ser la de 5vsb...




cuando conecto la fuente a la alimentacuion de mi casa tengo que puentear el cable que dice on (morado)/off(gris) (aun lado dice 5.1vs) con un negro (tierra). 

Esto es para que encienda la fuente? 
Haciendo esto mido los voltajes nuevamente y ya me deben de dar los correctos?

Lo que pasa es que revise la fuente conectandola de nuevo a la imac y esta no enciende ni un solo led.


Otra cosa que note hace un momento es que un transformador tenia una mancha negra y le limpie con una servilleta y se le quito sin problemas y ya no se nota, pero no se si se daÑo por dentro o solo era por el calor y la tierra


----------



## djwash (Abr 16, 2012)

Por lo visto no tenes idea de electronica...

Cambiar capacitores es algo sencillo, se puede hacer teniendo las herramientas minimas como soldador y estaño, pero si dejas una gota de soldadura o algo asi puedes dañar un algun semiconductor y sin conocimientos es imposible que detectes la falla sin romper mas cosas...

Para que la fuente arranque sin la pc debes puentear el PIN verde PS_ON con alguno de los negros del mismo conector ATX.






El cable morado pin 9 corresponde a la fuente secundaria, es la que alimenta la placa madre cuando la PC esta apagada pero enchufada a la red, o suspendida, entre ese pin y GND (cables negros) debe haber +5V, sino hay un problema en dicha fuente.

Las fuentes ATX constan de dos fuentes, la principal y la secundaria, basicamente la principal es la del trafo grande, diodos de salida y transistores de entrada, en si es la mayor parte de la fuente, la secundaria esta formada por un transistor de entrada, uno de los trafos chiquitos y algunos componentes, ambas estan integradas en la misma placa.

Todas las pruebas se deben hacer con la fuente sola sin estar conectada a la motherboard.

Si no tienes los conocimientos necesarios que es lo que me parece a mi, lleva tu fuente a alguien que sepa.


----------



## J2C (Abr 16, 2012)

Quien dijo que las fuentes de *PC ATx son iguales a las de las* *IMAC* ????


----------



## krat0 (Abr 16, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> por lo visto no tenes idea de electronica...
> 
> Cambiar capacitores es algo sencillo, se puede hacer teniendo las herramientas minimas como soldador y estaño, pero si dejas una gota de soldadura o algo asi puedes dañar un algun semiconductor y sin conocimientos es imposible que detectes la falla sin romper mas cosas...
> 
> ...



aqui el detalle que mi fuente es de apple y no tiene los mismos colores ni la misma ubicacion que los de la atx, y no tiene ningun cable verde mas que el de tierra que se conecta a la red.



djwash dijo:


> por lo visto no tenes idea de electronica...
> 
> Cambiar capacitores es algo sencillo, se puede hacer teniendo las herramientas minimas como soldador y estaño, pero si dejas una gota de soldadura o algo asi puedes dañar un algun semiconductor y sin conocimientos es imposible que detectes la falla sin romper mas cosas...
> 
> ...



aqui el detalle que mi fuente es de apple y no tiene los mismos colores ni la misma ubicacion que los de la atx, y no tiene ningun cable verde mas que el de tierra que se conecta a la red.





J2C dijo:


> Quien dijo que las fuentes de *PC ATx son iguales a las de las* *IMAC* ????



tienes mucha razon, aqui dejo la imagen del mio


----------



## J2C (Abr 16, 2012)

Krat0

No estan indicadas las conexiones GND (masa= 0V), por lo que te pido que intentes conseguir alguna información más precisa al respecto.


Por otro lado y viendo el dibujo *sospecho* que dicha fuente tiene dos tensiones en *Stand By*:* +24VS* y* +5.1VS* y ambas deberian estar presentes siempre aunque la IMac este apagada.

También noto que posee un contacto* PG* y supongo que es el equivalente al "*Power Good*" de las fuentes ATx pero desconozco si debe tener 0 ó 1 lógico; además, tiene un contacto* ON/OFF* que seria el equivalente al "*PS_ON*" con cable color verde de las fuentes ATX donde también desconozco si enciende la fuente con un 0 ó 1 lógico (0 lógico=Colocarlo a Masa/Gnd; 1 lógico= Colocarlo a una tensión positiva de Stand By que podria ser +5.1VS ó +24VS) esto ultimo deberás averiguarlo en algún foro mas especifico para las IMac.

Lamento no poder darte mas ayuda pero mi experiencia la he realizado solo con fuentes de PC.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## djwash (Abr 16, 2012)

Es verdad, pido disculpas, son diferentes, se aprenden cosas todos los dias...


----------

